# Georgia Small Game Hunters Association



## Nga. (Jan 7, 2009)

A while back some guys got together and tried to form the Georgia Small Game Hunters Association. The main guy has since past away. Me and another guy in South Georgia got the info and are looking for interest and volunteers to see if we can make a go of it.

Main goals are but not limited to.

Give the small game hunters a larger voice with law makers and DNR. Help permote habitat manegment plans and ideas. Get our younger generation envolved at an early age. A place and resource for fellowship with our fellow small game fanciers.

If this interest you send me a PM with your info Name, Area of Residence (SE GA, Mid GA, or Town) Contact info

We have a thread on sqdog.com under hunt clubs by state where a few of us are throwing out some ideas.

Thanks,
Nga.


----------



## fivesolas (Jan 7, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the PM's.
To make a go and stand we need all the support from all Small Game hunters. Rabbit, Coon, Squirrel, Birds
We hope to be able to have a voice from all parties Still hunters & dog hunters.

Right now it maybe the place we are putting out the word but our greatest interest is from the Sq dog people. Please don't let this stop you from helping we want to cover all the small game hunters. The sq section maybe the first to try and make a stand.

Thanks,
Nga.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think that is a great idea!

PM sent


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jan 7, 2009)

*Small Game Hunters Association?*

I will begin by saying that I am by no ways trying to dissuade your efforts or discount your intentions. But there is already an association in Ga. that is trying to accomplish your same goals and are quite successful. It is the Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation.  Website is ghff.us   They represent ALL Hunters   equally and have a Huge Voice with legislature. Numbers is what it is all about with the DNR, Politicians, and Anti's. Our biggest voice is by sticking together. Take this from a guy who has beagles and one bird dog. The small game voice alone is VERY Small. Every small game hunter knows this. DNR listens to the majority and responds. Just the way it is. I see nothing wrong if you want to have your own Squirrel Dog Organization . We all do this with our Beagle, Coon, AND Bird Clubs. But the ground work has already been laid by the GHFF on the bigger scale. Form a  GHFF chapter in your  area and you can accomplish your goals. Enjoy your squirrel dogs with a club just for this. Just my opinion.


----------



## adebord30183 (Jan 8, 2009)

Interested in North Ga. Any info bump it my way. Squirrel dogs is a way of life around here for us.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jan 8, 2009)

Beagle Stace said:


> I will begin by saying that I am by no ways trying to dissuade your efforts or discount your intentions. But there is already an association in Ga. that is trying to accomplish your same goals and are quite successful. It is the Georgia Hunting and Fishing Federation.  Website is ghff.us   They represent ALL Hunters   equally and have a Huge Voice with legislature. Numbers is what it is all about with the DNR, Politicians, and Anti's. Our biggest voice is by sticking together. Take this from a guy who has beagles and one bird dog. The small game voice alone is VERY Small. Every small game hunter knows this. DNR listens to the majority and responds. Just the way it is. I see nothing wrong if you want to have your own Squirrel Dog Organization . We all do this with our Beagle, Coon, AND Bird Clubs. But the ground work has already been laid by the GHFF on the bigger scale. Form a  GHFF chapter in your  area and you can accomplish your goals. Enjoy your squirrel dogs with a club just for this. Just my opinion.



If they represent the small game hunter, wonder why I've  never heard of them?


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jan 8, 2009)

*Ghff*

Two Seventy,Probably due to the fact that they have been around just a few yrs. and began in So. Ga. They are eagerly wanting to start new chapters so you would be an Excellent candidate for your area to start a chapter. My father belongs to this organization and is a rabbit hunter ONLY so I should know what they represent. Contact me direct and I will be glad to talk with you or give you his number so you can get more info. Thanks for your robust interest.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 8, 2009)

Small game hunters need to have their own voice.

I have witnessed GHFF's spokesman in action. When ever and where ever sportsmen input is requested, WRD input meetings, conservationist/sportsmen's summits, legislative hearings etc., the man is present and the voice of the organization is heard. In fact, he was in attendance at the WRD input meeting in Greensboro just last night.

Many of his statements start with "I'm with GHFF and many of our members are from South Georgia & we want......." 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with that! In fact, I think it is awesome!

However, it is not a voice that works to protect small game opportunities specifically and, personally, I believe that Georgia needs small game hunting more than we need "Big Ole Buck". 

I don't have the time to pen the essay on why I believe it is truth, but I sincerely believe the future of hunting in Georgia rests on us going back to the past practice of introducing youth to hunting via small game.

Having a voice dedicated to that end is of utmost value to Georgia's sporting heritage!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 8, 2009)

Good post Jeff.


Ill support a small game asscoiciation.


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think GHFF is a club that is mostley  formed for the Deer  Hunter in South Ga that runs deer with dogs....I think a Small game assoc. would be great but the first think they want to do  is have a comp. sq hunt insted of  trying to get the Assoc. off the ground then  try having some hunts,,This  shoud not be about having Comp. hunts it should be about getting the  assoc. formed to help with the problems  were having with hunting small game  in Ga. and having a voice in Atlanta..........


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Interested*

Beagler from mid GA.

Small game hunting is the bedrock our sport is built on. Most of us started on small game and many still cling to it. We need a voice that represents our interest and get funding to projects that support our part of the sport.


----------



## JohnK3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, some forget that you can belong to more than one organization.

GHFF to represent general hunting interests.

A small game organization to represent small game interests.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to see the 3 week break in deer season that we used to have . Dec 3-25th I believe were the dates.  Always made it easier to get out and squirrell hunt!!!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jan 8, 2009)

I am glad that I have opened this open to various view and opinions to be expressed. I do NOT beleive that Ghff was formed just for the deer dog runners in So. Ga. I agree that kids need to be exposed to small game opportunities if at all possible. Their is truly a whole side to hunting besides the deer only approach. Hopefully we can find ways to achieve this. This is what we ALL want to do.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm IN...Just let me know what we need to do.


----------



## adebord30183 (Jan 8, 2009)

Also if thing gets rolling well enough, we may be able to have different chapters of the orginazation i.e. a north and south chapter. I myself know of a great deal of small game hunters, mostly squirrel, that would probable be more than willing to help out. This could be the start of a great thing fellas. Us squirrel and coon hunters and even beaglers deserve just as much right to be out there as any large game hunter. And too I would love to see some high end competition hunts in this state. Alotta young people NEED this in there lives. I know I sure am glad I have a dad that was kind enough to put me in the woods behind a good dog


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeff Young said:


> Small game hunters need to have their own voice.
> 
> I have witnessed GHFF's spokesman in action. When ever and where ever sportsmen input is requested, WRD input meetings, conservationist/sportsmen's summits, legislative hearings etc., the man is present and the voice of the organization is heard. In fact, he was in attendance at the WRD input meeting in Greensboro just last night.
> 
> ...



Jeff,
I totally agree. I have checked out the GHFF since this post came up and looks like they do some good things, but as you say and looking at the legislation that they pursued seems that they are more oriented towards the southern deer dogger. (Nothing wrong with that!) I am a avid deer hunter.

We all know deer hunting is king in our state and small game takes a back seat. It would be nice to have an organization that is oriented towards small game and small game only. 

If we want our young people to take up hunting, it is much easier attracting them with small game hunting when they are young. As popular as deer hunting is, it is extremely boring to a 10 year old sitting in a stand for a few hours at a time. I think this is one reason kids are not turned on to hunting and lose interest. That is where small game hunting could play a big part in keeping hunting alive in Ga. 

It would be nice for the small game people to have a voice in Atlanta.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2009)

I think they should leave small game season open another few weeks..Maybe untill march 20th or so!!!! Heck for the most part.We cant hunt untill Jan cause of the deer hunters..


----------



## shotgunpapa (Jan 8, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## drhayes (Jan 8, 2009)

*Gsgha*

Pm sent


----------



## Nga. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tpr 325 said:


> I think GHFF is a club that is mostley  formed for the Deer  Hunter in South Ga that runs deer with dogs....I think a Small game assoc. would be great but the first think they want to do  is have a comp. sq hunt insted of  trying to get the Assoc. off the ground then  try having some hunts,,This  shoud not be about having Comp. hunts it should be about getting the  assoc. formed to help with the problems  were having with hunting small game  in Ga. and having a voice in Atlanta..........



That's why we are looking for support. Some are in fact saying that on a hunt. The original intent was to help bring all small  game hunters together for one voice which I hope we still can do. I also passed along to the few that wanted to hold hunts from the start should look at a Ga Squirrel hunter club or something along those lines.
Thanks for all the PM's when I can find out how this is going to go I'll fill you in. Like 1st post says I'm try to drum up some support and you great guys of Woody's are stepping up to the plate

Thanks,
Nga.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 8, 2014)

Beagle Stace said:


> I am glad that I have opened this open to various view and opinions to be expressed. I do NOT beleive that Ghff was formed just for the deer dog runners in So. Ga. I agree that kids need to be exposed to small game opportunities if at all possible. Their is truly a whole side to hunting besides the deer only approach. Hopefully we can find ways to achieve this. This is what we ALL want to do.



Apparently,this never got off the ground,but I found this old thread and thought it would be worth a try to revive it.
Anybody interested?
It sure would help to move it to the Small Game Hunting forum.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 8, 2014)

Need to check out the GHFF. Wether this thread says it or nit. They are about the only voice we have in Ga.  They are against the extending of deer season. One of told me so.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Need to check out the GHFF. Wether this thread says it or nit. They are about the only voice we have in Ga.  They are against the extending of deer season. One of told me so.



What i want to support is the group in favor of shortening it!


----------

